# Patty Cakes had a Baby!!!



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Good morning all. Patty Cakes had her first baby this morning!!! No panting, no howling, I just found a baby in a small enclosed pet bed on the lanai. She's got more in there, but it's been about 1/2 hour an no baby #2 yet. My question this morning is - she doesn't seem to be feeding the baby. She took the placenta bag off and cleaned it, but she hasn't gone back in the bed to feed it. Is that ok? PLEASE HELP!! If I have to feed it myself, I need to know how long to wait and what to do......


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Most girls won't offer themselves to any newborns until they have finished,so don't worry just yetCONGRATS TO PATTYCAKES AND WELL DONEHope she has a nice,small healthy number of kitts for youMake sure you get a placenta after each kitt,she may eat it fast so you'll have to really watch,very important but sounds like everything so far is as it should be


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

So far, so good. One kitten and one placenta (she didn't eat it). She's now in the bed with the baby panting a lot. It's going on an hour - hope the next one comes soon. That's good news that she's not supposed to feed right away. She is licking it and it seems to be looking to eat - so I guess everthing is normal - I'm just nervous... Baby #1 is white with a gray head and tail - he (she) is precious!!! I'll let you know when #2 arrives!


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Baby #2 is here!!! Mostly gray with a little white. She wasn't cutting the cord, but finally did. Now we wait for #3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how exciting, keep us posted and when she has finished we will need lots of pictures, CONGRATULATIONS,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah your doing well Mrs C as is your darling girl PattyCakes,it's amazing how their natural instincts (most of the time)kick right in and take over,keep us posted and have a stiff drink of your finest H20 ready for this mum and a stiff drink of caffeine for your goodself


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

any more news,??


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, we all needed a rest after that.... Patty Cakes had one more baby! Three in all. Everyone is doing great!!! Here's some pics...


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

:d


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent news congratulations! Brilliant pictures too.
You did really well


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm the happiest mommy in the whole world!!! I couldn't have gotten through this morning without all of you. Thanks for being so supportive. I learned so much from all of you!


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

wow the kittens are gorgeous...congratulations!!!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations - I'm really please everything went well for both of you


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations the newborns and mum look so contented.Well done x


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations!  It's amazing to see the proud mother doing everything just right just by following instincts.

Three is a good number for a first mum. Not too many but still enough for the kittens to have friends to tumble around with during kittenhood. 

Good luck with them all!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Mum looks very happy too xx

3 is definitely nice easy number for you and mum, my first time mum had 5 kittens 3 weeks ago and it's fantastic watching them grow xx 

i hope everythings goes lovely and smooth for you both xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgoeus well done to you and mum,


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awwww they are adorable 
My first time mum had 1 little kitten 3 weeks ago and he seems a little lonely when mum aint around, its a shame he dont have any other brothers & sisters to play with.


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Day 2 - The babies are doing great. Was a little concerned yesterday because Patty Cakes kept wanting to leave the room and her babies. But today as I tried to weigh them, she gave me a dirty look when I did the first one, and then the second one she pulled right out of the scale and back into the box. It was the cutest thing! I quickly apologized and priased her for being such a good protective mommy. She's staying with them more now - all is well....... Here's some pics of my husband and neighbor showing how big they are. Yippee!!!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaaw they're gorgeous. Tabitha's five were 12 weeks yesterday and it's difficult to believe they were ever that tiny - they grow so fast. Sometimes I go in their room in the morning and I am sure they have grown overnight 

I love it when Mum puts babe in her mouth and takes it to where she wants it to go. Tabitha has no chance of being able to do that any more!

Are you keeping any? I was only going to keep one of mine, then I thought she may miss her litter mates so decided to keep two, but that would leave an odd one (a close friend is having two) so I have ended up keeping three - which makes eight cats in Lumpland!! Am having to rearrange the house a bit to make sure they all have places they can get to if they need some space!

Patty Cakes (what a lovely name!) looks such a proud Mum - and you sound pretty pleased too

I have found it a really special experience and feel honoured to have been allowed to share it with my gorgeous Tabitha. 

Enjoy!

x


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello all. Thanks for all the congrats! This has been an amazing experience. I've been very busy at work all week so I've only got a few minutes in the morning and a few minutes before bed to stare at the beautiful babies. They're getting so big already. They're one week and one day old and they weigh twice as much today as they did when they were born. Patty Cakes is getting more protective - won't let the other cats even look in the room. They don't have names yet - I can't tell if they're boys or girls yet. I'm keeping them all so I have some time to think about it. That makes 9 kitties in our house and we love it! I'd buy a bigger house if I could so I could have more - they bring so much joy to our lives - every single one of them! Here are some pics from last night. Thanks again - you are all so special.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Aww this is really good news. They look lovely & the weight gain is really good.

Well done for keeping them all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww little cuties,


----------

